# Source for ST-Microelectronics IRFZ42



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

I am trying to help a friend overseas with a Monolithic amp restoration project and he is in need of (10) ST-Microelectronics IRFZ42. If anyone knows of a source for that particular brand please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

IRFZ42 | EDX Electronics
try here


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

IRFZ42 MOSFET Transistor, N-Channel, TO-220AB | Quest Components

Looks like they only have three here. I order from these guy before but not EDX electronics.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

EDX sells by STmicro
Quest sells by IR


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Power supply fets?

Sub it out and upgrade to an IRFZ44 from Digikey. Best place out there for components imo. I've ordered $$thousands from them 

Invalid Request

or even an IRFZ48

Invalid Request


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

He is trying to keep the amp all original by using the ST Micro's. It seems the supply has about dried up for them, so it may be time to use a replacement.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

MACS said:


> He is trying to keep the amp all original by using the ST Micro's. It seems the supply has about dried up for them, so it may be time to use a replacement.


Gotcha,

Well I'll keep an eye out for some. I'm trying to remember where I've seen those fets used. Old Soundstream I think.....hmmm not sure if they were ST though :worried:


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

IRFZ42 Power Field Effect Transistor Lot of 10 TO220 Package | eBay


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

soccerguru607 said:


> IRFZ42 Power Field Effect Transistor Lot of 10 TO220 Package | eBay


Thanks for the help. I forwarded my friend that link and he ended up buying them. That seller ships worldwide, so that saves me from having to reship for him. Win, win!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Very Welcome!!! BTW Mac originated 2 miles from me


----------

